# Wunsch Mount



## palfrun (11. März 2009)

Übernommen aus dem MMO Champ Forum,


Wenn ihr alles als Mount haben könntet, was würde es sein?


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2009)

Ein Taure


----------



## Dunkelwolf (11. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ein Taure



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (11. März 2009)

nen Gnom wäre auch cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (11. März 2009)

ja, ein taure und dann orks jagen.

und eine spinne. aber eine schöne, nicht die komischen da.

grüße


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (11. März 2009)

Doomlord Kazzak


----------



## SirCotare (11. März 2009)

hmm... Sapphiron würde sich gut machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (11. März 2009)

X-Wing


----------



## Adriftz (11. März 2009)

ein mount aus den überresten von allys !


----------



## Altsahir (11. März 2009)

Ich will ein Superman-Tabard und dann selber fleigen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (11. März 2009)

Ich will das Schweinebärmannmount :/


----------



## mister.G (11. März 2009)

ein riesiger teufelshund für hexer


----------



## Raantak (11. März 2009)

Ein riesen Pinguin 
Oder ein Chocobo


----------



## Gerbalin (11. März 2009)

Pikatschu oder wie das Ding heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelbigboss (11. März 2009)

wollte schon immer auf hakkar reiten


----------



## Scotty1976 (11. März 2009)

Ich will das Spiderpig !!!!


----------



## Hurrikano (11. März 2009)

HOGGER!!!!111elfelf


----------



## Black Cat (11. März 2009)

nen krokodil... wo man aufm rücken steht als wär man auf nem surfboard ^^ würde bestimmt nice aussehen!


----------



## Udwin (11. März 2009)

Chuck Norris!


----------



## Immondys (11. März 2009)

Das Batmobil


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. März 2009)

Son Jormungar der mit mir dann unterirdisch dahin rennt.


----------



## Immondys (11. März 2009)

Und als Plattenrüstung die von Batman


----------



## Schnappigatoah (11. März 2009)

Eine Gruftbestie


----------



## Orksä1 (11. März 2009)

hmm ein kriegsmumak von harad oder der balrog oder auch nen geflügelter schatten wären geil^^


----------



## Xherano (11. März 2009)

ich werde versuchen mir einen von den neuen protodrachen
aus 3.1 zu besorgen.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (11. März 2009)

Pedobär und dann Kiddys verscheuchen xD


----------



## Shaniya (11. März 2009)

Ein Einhorn!
So in etwa wie das kleine Hexerpferd, ohne Sattel/Rüstung; halt nur in Schneeweiß und in eine leichten Licht-Aura gehüllt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (11. März 2009)

Raantak schrieb:


> Ein riesen Pinguin
> Oder ein Chocobo




Chocobos gibts schon ^^ nennen sich in WoW nur Falkenschreiter xD, dazu noch nen Blutelf mit Cloud oder Sephirothhaaren und die Welt ist in ornung ^^°

Ich wünsche mir ne Blutelfe zum reiten >:3 und sie soll große Glocken haben die beim Reiten klingeln ^w^, ne Spaß ich wünsch mir doch lieber nen Nachtelfinenmount xD.
Naja ne Spaß also ich hab mein Strathpferd und alles andere is mir Wayne ^^ wobei so n Reissack als Mount sicher auch nice wäre o_o Sackhüpfen usw....wobei wir da dann doch wieder zu der Nacht- und Blutelfe "kommen" würden xD


----------



## Captain Kitsu (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den da!^^


----------



## slimeofthedead (11. März 2009)

Ein Bus für 25 Mann


----------



## Kleinkind01 (11. März 2009)

des heißt Pikatchu


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> nen Gnom wäre auch cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre ja sehr unrealistisch. Immer auf die kleinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte gern ne Art Reptil als Mount.


----------



## Traklar (11. März 2009)

Hm was würde ich gerne mal haben und wäre realistisch.

Ein Frostwyrm wäre sicher nett, hab sogar das Gefühl, Arthas wird einen droppen, aber sehr gering. 
Fürs Südmeer würde sich auch gut ein Krokodil/ ein Basilisk tun. Mit 100% an Land und 150% im Wasser (da ja ab 3.1. eh alle im Wasser reiten können muss was besonderes daran sein.
Und was ich mir schon immer gewünscht habe, Fahrzeuge/ Flugzeuge mit dennen man richtige Dockfights machen könnte. Natürlich nur wenn ein anderer PvP an hat und das überall, außer in Städten. Das hätte bestimmt Styl.


----------



## Birk (11. März 2009)

(Der Thread ist nicht ernst zu nehmen und die SuFu wurde auch ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ich will Arthas als Mount!!!!!!111einseinself


vote 4 close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (11. März 2009)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> des heißt Pikatchu



Nein das ist Yoschi und Mario da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## mmm79 (11. März 2009)

slimeofthedead schrieb:


> Ein Bus für 25 Mann


hm, das würde der Frage "wo ist der Bus" ne ganz neue Bedeutung verleihen


----------



## Gerbalin (11. März 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> hm, das würde der Frage "wo ist der Bus" ne ganz neue Bedeutung verleihen



Was meinst wie Bronzebart schaut wenn 4-5 Reisebusse kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (11. März 2009)

Maladin als Mount^^

um bei WoW zu bleiben.. das Winzige Mammut vom Goblin in der Zul'Drak Arena^^
"der soll aber immer so klein bleiben, selbst bei Tauren"


----------



## Königmarcus (11. März 2009)

ich will n tie-fighter als mount(und todesstern als hauptstadt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (11. März 2009)

So ein Zyklopenvieh wie Gruul halt nur etwas kleiner und als Flugmount so nen Insekt wie dieses Wespen Bienenteile in Silithus usw...


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (11. März 2009)

Ich will ein Haus als Mount.


----------



## Kirimaus (11. März 2009)

hm 

/beammeupscotty

XY wird auf die enterprise gebeamt.

Und dann möchte ich damit rum fliegen^^



na mal ernst... ein Paar Rollschuhe/Raketenschuhe mit denen man mit seinem Char
zufuß mit Mountgeschwindigkeit reisen könnte währen was.


----------



## Cold Play (11. März 2009)

hmm da ich bestimmt zu geflammt werde wenn ich sage: ich möchte auf arthas schultern reiten mit einer peitsche in der hand mit der ich zuhauen kann um seine geschwindigkeit für eine gewisse zeit auf 150% zu erhöhen. sage ich, ich möchte mich in eine kleine versiond es teufelshäschers transformieren können und mit raketenboostern ein gewisses stück weit springen können. zudem sollte er eine art kampfmount sein und ein paar atacken haben^^.

mfg

cold Play


----------



## FieserFiesling (11. März 2009)

mir wuerde es schon reichen, wenn ich mit in geisterwolfform mit 100% bewegen koennte!


----------



## Keller03 (11. März 2009)

Ich fänd Kel*thuzad geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten noch mit nen intrigierten Frostbolt um die die Leute daran zu hindern mir meine Kräuter wegzufarmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (11. März 2009)

So nen Fahrrad 


Taure aufm Fahrrad^^

Oder so nen Rhinozeros wär geil =D


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. März 2009)

Raantak schrieb:


> Oder ein Chocobo



Wtf is ein Chocobo?

Hört sich an wie n markenname von kakaopulver...


----------



## Bloodpak (11. März 2009)

-Silversurfer-
    oder
-Fluggestalt Vampir-

die Idee mit dem Tie Fighter und dem Todesstern ist auch nett^^

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (11. März 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Wtf is ein Chocobo?
> 
> Hört sich an wie n markenname von kakaopulver...




ein chocobo ist ein reisetier aus Final Fantasie (das dürfte dir aber ein begriff sein oder?)^^

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Xaregoth (11. März 2009)

Dönertier!!!


----------



## Liberiana (11. März 2009)

Frostwyrm!


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. März 2009)

Cold schrieb:


> Final Fantasie (das dürfte dir aber ein begriff sein oder?)^^
> 
> mfg



Ja Final Fantasy is mir n begriff

Hatsde mal n bild davon?


----------



## Bloodpak (11. März 2009)

Ein "Tauntaun" würde auch gut zu Nordend passen^^

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Ja Final Fantasy is mir n begriff
> 
> Hatsde mal n bild davon?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich sehr stark an die Reittiere der Blutelfen. Aber als alter FF-Fan sind mir die Chocobos natürlich sympathischer. ^__^

Ich bin mit den Reittieren eigentlich zufrieden. Zwar hätte ich für meine Menschen-Hexe gerne eines der unglaublich schicken Untoten-Schlachtrösser, aber das Hexer-Mount tut es auch. Und wegen dem Baron-Ross jeden Tag Strat zu farmen, muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm ja, aber sieht ganz schnuggelisch aus ^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (11. März 2009)

Google -> Chocobo
http://images.google.ch/images?hl=de&q...sa=N&tab=wi

Will n Polizeiwagen in WoW!^^


----------



## zadros (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wär meins und für nen ingi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quana (11. März 2009)

Eine Harpune.

Wie bei so einem Quest im Fyord.


----------



## Focht (11. März 2009)

nen pod racer aus star wars würde mir gefallen


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (11. März 2009)

ich hätte gärne eien dackel


----------



## Bloodyfury (11. März 2009)

was ich mir vorstellen kann für ingis da es ja shcon ein chopper/feuerstuhl gibt ein smart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmann auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. März 2009)

-Gorilla

-Fliegender Spektraltiger

-Fliegendes Mammut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (11. März 2009)

Illidan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PewPew_oO (11. März 2009)

Fliegende Pantoffeln


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (11. März 2009)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> ich hätte gärne eien dackel



Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club!^^


----------



## Kamakas93 (11. März 2009)

Ragnaros!!!!^^


----------



## Bloodyfury (11. März 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Fliegende Pantoffeln





oder cape 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xardas46 (11. März 2009)

Ein fliegendes Totem   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (11. März 2009)

Einen Frostwyrm we in der Dk anfangsq da. Und dann kann man mit dem mit lvl 80 auf andre lvl 80 leute mit nehm frotblitz ballan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann für nen Schneiderer und nem Ing zusammen einen Zeppelin, Ingi macht das cockpit oder wie das heißt und der Schneidere macht den Ballon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (11. März 2009)

Black schrieb:


> nen krokodil... wo man aufm rücken steht als wär man auf nem surfboard ^^ würde bestimmt nice aussehen!


 mach mal die vorquest in sholazar bei den orakeln, da rweitet man kurz mal auf so nem vich, kanns aber nicht lenken


@topic: ein wasserreittier oder nen furbolg für ehrfürchtig bei holzschlöundfeste!


----------



## firehawk14 (11. März 2009)

Goblinschredder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (11. März 2009)

Flug-Bubble für meine Paladina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (11. März 2009)

Ich Nehme ein mal ony


----------



## Scrätcher (11. März 2009)

Ich würd gern nen Gnom mit Helium aufblasen, nen Korb drunter hängen und dann ne Ballonrundreise über Nordend machen.....


----------



## Garagean (11. März 2009)

entweder ein fliegendes Schaaf oder ein silbernes fliegendes Surfbrett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 vielleicht aber auch ein Tundramammut des Kreisenden das nicht gerade laufen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (11. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> -Gorilla
> 
> -Fliegender Spektraltiger
> 
> ...


 Wieso fliegender spektral tiger^^ kann ja auchn spektral drache sein odr so gross drachen


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (11. März 2009)

Das "Unsichtbarebotmobil" aus Sponge Bob

Hier ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fänd ich cool :>

Stellt euch darauf mal n Gnom vor >.<





... Ja ich weiß das Bild ist weiß ... xD


----------



## king1608 (11. März 2009)

Vote 4 Pegasus (EIn Einhorn mit Flügeln) only for Palas !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. März 2009)

Schonwider gabs doch in der weihnachts woche schonmal aber nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (11. März 2009)

> Ein fliegendes Totem jester.gif



Dann will ich auch ein Reittempo-Totem


----------



## OooMUCKELooO (11. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich würd gern nen Gnom mit Helium aufblasen, nen Korb drunter hängen und dann ne Ballonrundreise über Nordend machen.....


  /\



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich fände eine Rikscha auch nicht schlecht und gezogen wird die immer von der gegnerischen Fraktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (11. März 2009)

öhm, was will ich mit noch nem mount?

ich fände es viel geiler, wenn mich ne heiße nachtelfin reiten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. März 2009)

Ich will mal das Mount sein! Also so, dass sich mein Tiger oder Ellek?! (ka wie mans nochmal schreibt^^) auf mich setzt und ich rumrenn und über Zäune spring...


----------



## Daedea (11. März 2009)

also ich hätt mal gern nen übergroßen murloc ^^


----------



## De Joker (11. März 2009)

Ich find die Idee von Rollerblades mal sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder mal auf sowas wie ein Skateboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muz (11. März 2009)

Ein Mount nür für Mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sie auf Wasser und Brot herbei zaubern*g*


----------



## Technocrat (11. März 2009)

Das Speederbike der imperialen Scouts aus "Return of the Yedi".


----------



## SixNight (11. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> hmm... Sapphiron würde sich gut machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibts bestimmt sowieso bald son Frostwyrm

Einen Reitpanda :X


----------



## Pfropfen (11. März 2009)

Ein Frostwyrm würde sich an meinem DK sicher schick machen.
Ansonsten wäre Hakkar auch toll ....    oder Spinnen...


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

Also ich hätte gerne die legendäre AQ-Drohne, auch wenn ich kein WoW mehr spiel...


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ein Taure



ein gnom...oder besser 5^^


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (11. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit...Hmmm.....ein fliegender Tampon....^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. März 2009)

wie heissen nochmal diese hummer viecher?makura klacker oder so...die wären cool als mount.


----------



## Dreet (11. März 2009)

En Bierfass das an Land 150% hat in der luft 300% und im Wasser 280% hat undzwar only für Gnome,Tauren und Zwerge!!! und vll noch Orks^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. März 2009)

OooMUCKELooO schrieb:


> /\
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ein gnom...oder besser 5^^



Das läßt sich doch verbinden! Man stelle sich einen Eskimoschlitten vor der von 6 Gnomen gezogen wird. Der Hordler steht mit seiner Weihnachtsmütze und ner Peitsche am Steuer. Die epische Version davon kann natürlich fliegen!

DAS HÄTTE MAL WAS! XD


----------



## Palarius01 (11. März 2009)

ich hätte gern... iMount
nene Illidan wär toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann auf seinen flügel fliegen^^ oder der kann dann halt hoch springen was weis ich...


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das läßt sich doch verbinden! Man stelle sich einen Eskimoschlitten vor der von 6 Gnomen gezogen wird. Der Hordler steht mit seiner Weihnachtsmütze und ner Peitsche am Steuer. Die epische Version davon kann natürlich fliegen!
> 
> DAS HÄTTE MAL WAS! XD



oh ja die idee ist geradezu episch^^


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde sich bestimmt gut als Mount machen.


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär auch nicht schlecht...albatros


----------



## Malakhay (11. März 2009)

hm... n Rasenmäher ....
und für das Argentum-Turnier nen römischen Streitwagen, original von Asterix und Obelix


----------



## Malakhay (11. März 2009)

hm... n Rasenmäher ....
und für das Argentum-Turnier nen römischen Streitwagen, original von Asterix und Obelix


----------



## Freyen (11. März 2009)

Einen Hundeschlitten für Northrend.

Grollhuf oder Rhino wären aber auch was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der hier würde mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ligyron (11. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Ich will ein Superman-Tabard und dann selber fleigen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha n1


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

würd sone fliegende Platte vom Malykampf gern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakhay (11. März 2009)

hm... ok .. die Sache mit dem "Hundeschlitten" ist nicht schlecht ... würde aber sagen, dass je nach Gebiet der Schlitten von anderen Viechern gezogen wird ...
z.B. an Küsten von Murlocs, im Inland eben Tiere die dort vorkommen und in der Luft, je nach Horde oder Alli eben Windreiter oder Greif ... außer in Nordend, da wird man von Frostwyrmwelplingen gezogen ... und in Startgebieten von der jeweils passenden feindlichen Fraktion ... also im Immersangwald wird man von Draenei gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Húskie (11. März 2009)

Nen Hoverboard von Zurück in die Zukunft, und das Reptil aus Star Wars III auf dem Obiwan drauf saß.


----------



## Allysekos (11. März 2009)

Dieser Bergkönig aus einer Q im Zul Drak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (11. März 2009)

Für Northrend ein Snowboard mit nem Schlittenhund vorne dran für flaches gelände und von Bergen runter kann man den Hund einpacken und einfach so runter boarden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ne0r (11. März 2009)

CHUCK NORRIS !!!!!


----------



## Freaking (11. März 2009)

Einen Pala mit einer ewigwährenden Bubble, dann macht mich nix mehr benommen...wie die Mobs im Fjord...


----------



## Topperharly (11. März 2009)

den pudel vom moshammer... glaub das müsste aber dann untoten only-moutn sein


----------



## Allysekos (11. März 2009)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> Ich Nehme ein mal ony



Ich würd Ony als Pet nehmen,für Mount zu klein.


WAS WÄRE MIT <<<<<<FLAMMENLEVIATHAN>>>>>>>?

der Panzerboss aus Ulduar


----------



## Palastarguldan (11. März 2009)

Dieter Bohlen oder Chuck Norris....
Hmmm oder Gina Lisa..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pethry (11. März 2009)

Ich würd gerne auf meinem Hunterpet reiten


----------



## RuL4h (11. März 2009)

Udwin schrieb:


> Chuck Norris!



Chuck Norris reitet auf dir nicht du auf Ihm!!!!


----------



## Gallero (11. März 2009)

Das Fliegende Spaghettimonster


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. März 2009)

Einen Neruber^^
oder die schwarze quiraj drohne :/


----------



## Blutdämon (11. März 2009)

für die luft so flügel zum umschnallen und selber wedeln oder fürs land sone riesen kackerlacke x)

oder ganz geil einfach ne fliegende scheibe auf der du dich mitdrehs


----------



## l33r0y (11. März 2009)

Deathwing


----------



## Glohin (11. März 2009)

Verdammt,ich will für meinen Zwerg `nen großen Dampfpanzer mit funktionierender Kanone.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (11. März 2009)

Nen Mensch-Pala mit eingebauter Bubble-Ruhestein-Funktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (11. März 2009)

Kronas Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axrabass (11. März 2009)

-Kamel

-Zuckerstange als weihnachts-special

- schaf oder kuhe

- gorilla


----------



## Cypress2308 (11. März 2009)

- Frostwyrm
- Rhinozeros
- Giraffe
- Gorilla x)
- Eine größere Version des Manawyrms aus Immersangwald
- Und son viech wie Magtheridon oder Mannoroth


----------



## Vartez (11. März 2009)

Ich bring direkt screens mit das man sichdas auch ma veranschaulichen kann ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kronas Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lillyan als braunschwarze kuh?


----------



## Blutdämon (11. März 2009)

was auch cool wär wäre sone valkyren form odern kreisel mit sitzplätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fürs wasser hätt ich dann gern nen frosch


----------



## Pyroclastian (11. März 2009)

Fliegende Schuhe für die Schneider, welche nur funktionieren, wenn man sich das komplette T-Al-Set schneidert^^ guggst du hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (11. März 2009)

Jabba the Fat!>Chuck Norris
^!^ jabba is cool


----------



## Shade.exe (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ sowas


----------



## Shizo. (11. März 2009)

Wenns schon nen Motorrad  gibt dann bitte auch ein Pocketbike  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmare66 (11. März 2009)

die drohnen aus aq die sind so geil hab rot und grün /schwarz leider nich mehr (den grünen albtraumdrachen nichmehr geschafft@name vergessen)
rabenfürst *heul*den werd ich wohl nie bekommen sonst...
http://xboxmedia.gamespy.com/xbox/image/ar..._1099368333.jpg 




/wink


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. März 2009)

Gallero schrieb:


> Das Fliegende Spaghettimonster



-.-" könntest du bitte aufhören, meine religion ins lächerliche zu ziehen?

zum thema: eine silithiden-bine wäre cool oder jegliche art von elementaren

und im gegensatz zu dem rest von wow haben die wahren hexenmeister ihr lieblingsmount schon gefunden...sie suchen sich nen pala, bitten ihn, sein mount zu beschwören, zünden das an und reiten damit weg...manche reiten sogar auf dem angezündeten pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fninf (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (11. März 2009)

ähm...deathwing wär auch schön xD


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (11. März 2009)

Ich wäre selber gern ein Mount... von einer Blutelfe... ^_^


----------



## Larmina (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lillyan als braunschwarze kuh?


Geenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (11. März 2009)

frostwyrm oder gorilla


----------



## cjdjmage (11. März 2009)

Chocobo


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (11. März 2009)

-einen Butterkeks
-ein fliegender Korken
-eine Tomate


----------



## Taishan (11. März 2009)

Holla,

Nen Traband wer nice (natürlich nur in den östlichen Regionen Azeroth`s nutzbar)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, mal im Ernst:

Nen Streitwagen hätte doch was, einmal ein "Normaler" mit 2 und ein "Epischer" mit 4 Pferden vorgespannt.

Würde auch ins Spiel passen, jedenfalls besser als datt Motorrad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borre (11. März 2009)

Ich hätte gerne einen Schaufelhauerhirsch.


Mfg


----------



## Topperharly (11. März 2009)

ich hätte gern jana jameson, da bekommt das wort reittier ne völlig neue bedeutung


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. März 2009)

mcdonalds M


----------



## Bllademaster (11. März 2009)

Raantak schrieb:


> Ein riesen Pinguin
> Oder ein Chocobo



Die idee  mit dem Chocobo find ich geil
Final Fantasy ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (11. März 2009)

Ein Elementar-Mount für Schamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fäntom1 (11. März 2009)

ich fänd ne kutsche cool..bei menschen Pferde vorgespannt..bei elfen Tiger^^...etc..

mfg


----------



## youngceaser (11. März 2009)

C´thun! (oder so schreibt man den?) oder raggi


----------



## Scrätcher (11. März 2009)

ein wirklich WINZIGES Spielzeugauto für Tauren


----------



## Tayuya16 (11. März 2009)

Ein fliegender Knochen für Todesritter

oder so ne Art Totemzug für Schami's ^^


----------



## Yuukami (11. März 2009)

nen moonkin boar wäre das edel


----------



## Bunke (11. März 2009)

Ein Dreirad oder 'nen Mantikor


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (11. März 2009)

den drachen der nazgul^^


----------



## Yuukami (11. März 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich hätte gern jana jameson, da bekommt das wort reittier ne völlig neue bedeutung


das niveau ist grad unters bett gekrochen und weint


----------



## Galbaros (11. März 2009)

Nen Frostwyrm / Syragosa.. oder wies au immer heißt(jetz mal aus Wow ausgegangen)
Nen Lambo/Ferrarie/Porsche/ne Harley ;D


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. März 2009)

cjdjmage schrieb:


> Chocobo



die blutelfen mounts sehen doch schon so ähnlich aus wie chocobos...finde ich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. März 2009)

Eine Sänfte die von zwei Gnomen getragen wird?


----------



## Muggu (11. März 2009)

maexxna kann man auch mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamerdan1 (11. März 2009)

nen Frostwyrm oder Omen
Das grauen aus der Tiefe wäre auch geil


----------



## Topperharly (11. März 2009)

Yuukami schrieb:


> das niveau ist grad unters bett gekrochen und weint



ich weiß ich weiß, aber den konnte ich mri net verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (11. März 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich weiß ich weiß, aber den konnte ich mri net verkneifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. März 2009)

der rancor als miniversion wär doch cool^^oder der mutant rancor aus jedi iknight 2 jedi academy


----------



## Anupius (11. März 2009)

nen Spiderschwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shune (11. März 2009)

Elune in Unterwäsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Shune schrieb:


> Elune in Unterwäsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das niveau steht an der klippe und blickt herunter...


----------



## Lord Baldimore (11. März 2009)

ich würde mir mehr mounts im phönix style wünschen ist mein lieblings mount und eins ist nicht genug will meeeehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shune (11. März 2009)

ok dann nochmal mit mehr ernsthaftigkeit: mehr klassenspezifische mounts wären cool, zum Beispiel ein großer Schattengeist für schtten priester ( am besten also auchnoch skillung abhängig) das wäre echt mal ne nette idee =)


----------



## Beowulf321 (11. März 2009)

Das da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## datsoli (11. März 2009)

ne Regenwolke die mit Blitzen schiesst, ("OVER NINETHOUSAND") schaden macht und wasser herbeizaubern kann.


----------



## Prättcha (11. März 2009)

Wollte schon immer mal ne Blutelfe reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (11. März 2009)

Au ja, wie hieß die Wolke aus Dragonball nochmal: Jindujun, oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das würde ich mir auch gefallen lassen.


----------



## Kazua (11. März 2009)

Hallo,

also ne wolke fände ich nicht schlecht dann eine rosa wolke für palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und für einen hexer würde ich mir so ein flugmount wünschen das man aus der asche einen toten gegners beschwört (ok erinnert an den phönix) und dann am besten einen schwarzen fliegen pegasus mit roten ausgen au man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (11. März 2009)

Epona und als erfolg damit kriegt man meister schwert und hyrule schild achja wär das geil aber nix für magier odr so^^


----------



## datsoli (11. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit nem fliegenden Pikachu oder so ^^
Pokeball los!!1


----------



## Mozee (11. März 2009)

Pika Pika Kyogre wäre geiler das ist legendär aus saphire version wers nicht kennt^^


----------



## Patchy (11. März 2009)

Mhm...Also:
Ein Chocobo 
Onyxia
Saphiron
Maexxna
Einen Wal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Malygos
Kel´Thas
Phönix
Flickwerk (dann muss man sich in ihn hinein pressen *jam jam...gammelfleisch*
Ein Teletabi 
So ein Schleimvieh
/edit: So eine Harpune wie bei der einen Ally-Quest im Howling Fjord wo man von den Vyrkul zu dem eine Ally-Stützpunkt fliegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (11. März 2009)

Eine Fledermaus für Untote wäre toll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Oder von einem Untotenboss oder Fraktion, will ja immer jeder alles haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Plaigor (11. März 2009)

ja also
-frostwyrm
-gnome
-krokodile
-spinnen
-ein rollender stein auf dem man dann so ne laufende animation hat^^
-ein flugzeug das ingis bauen könenn aber jeder benutzen kann
-ein reityeti
-Großdrachen also nicht die kleinen sondern die etwas größeren mit den nach vorn gewölbten hörnern als 3 sitzer
-Drachenfalke(ok gibts aber sau schwer zu bekommen)
-ne motte wie ausm draenei startgebiet 
-ne eule wie ausm nachtelfenstartgebiet
-stein und baumriesen
-klassen mounts für jede klasse ein spezielles mount 
-brühschlammer
-und nen orca fürs wasser -und nen hai fürs wasser

soooooo das wars


----------



## Liberiana (11. März 2009)

Ein Eisbär wäre auch geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DominikS1992 (11. März 2009)

Nen Glutwyrm:http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=26286 hätte sicher Style, mit nem Orchexer drauf^^


----------



## wuschel21 (11. März 2009)

Kel'thuzard darauf will ich reiten !


----------



## Merlinia (11. März 2009)

nen Karnickel^^


Aber in Orginal Größe!


----------



## Xyester (11. März 2009)

ein fliegender Elefant wär nice.


----------



## m0rg0th (11. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> X-Wing


Genau - oder eine F-22 Raptor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvlol (11. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Kel'thuzard darauf will ich reiten !



Metapher? :O


----------



## Schlaubel (11. März 2009)

x-wing war meine lieblingsantwort^^
ich würd gern in superman pose ohne mount fliegen können


----------



## Nimbe (11. März 2009)

also ich hätt gern Schrecken der nacht als Flugmount

und als normales Mount die Belagerungsmaschiene von tausendwinter aber die fette^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (11. März 2009)

Sowas in der Art: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. März 2009)

Chuk Norris....*scherz*

fänd ein Frostwyrm ganz cool


----------



## wuschel21 (11. März 2009)

Marvlol schrieb:


> Metapher? :O



Also als reitmaunt^^


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

ich hätte am liebsten ein überdeminsionales bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (11. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Also als reitmaunt^^



Geeeeenau.... hätt ich jetz auch gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der is fast so witzig wie: "Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt"....


----------



## Gamor (11. März 2009)

Al'ars Asche


----------



## Arcanem (11. März 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Geeeeenau.... hätt ich jetz auch gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



über diesen witz lachen 14 jährige heute noch... nach 15 minuten nachdenkes

Fliegender Tepp.... ups!

Superman-Outfit klingt ja mal interessant ^^


----------



## Micro(welle) (11. März 2009)

Eine Schimäre wäre echt toll.
Aber eine große nicht wie die im steinkrallengebierge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Høøk4ever (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  yogg saron,saphirron,lich könig...xD(hab mir nix gedacht),und noch sin diggen titanzwerg


----------



## MarZ1 (11. März 2009)

DÖNERTIER!


----------



## Scub4 (11. März 2009)

Ich hätte für meinen Tauren gern ein überdimensionales Wildschwein, wie die Orcmounts in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (11. März 2009)

Boah wenn man mal von den Tausenden : Chuck Noriss, Hogger, Todestern,Gnom etc. absieht wundert es mich echt das Blizz nur den ganzen "Tuschkasten" an Protodrachen abgeht.
Hier sind teilweise sehr viele Nette vorschläge dabei.


----------



## Shizo. (11. März 2009)

Bin immer noch für ein Pocketbike.. hehe
Stell mir grad darauf nen Tauren oder Orc vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FenDroGen (11. März 2009)

Alexstrasza wär ganz nett xD


----------



## -RD- (11. März 2009)

HORDE:

Also so eine Spinne (nicht die haarigen) hätte schon was, insbesondere die orange-schwarzfarbigen würden IMO gut zu Blutelfen passen.

Und eine überarbeitete Version der Horde-Wölfe fände ich toll. Die Präriepirscher aus Mulgore... nur eben in Reittiergröße. Da sehen die Schnauzen
nicht so doof aus.

Eine Ratte für die Untoten würde mir noch gefallen... so eine mit diesen Verwesungsspuren, wie man sie manchmal bei Wölfen oder Bären sehen kann...

Dann ein Krokolisk für die Trolle (Troll knieend auf dem Rücken mit Zügeln in den Händen)...

Bei den Tauren fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein, was für deren Größe geeignet wäre... *weiter-nachdenk*


ALLIANZ:

Die Menschen sind mit ihren Pferden IMO optimal versorgt... vielleicht ein Stier? EDIT: Das wäre doch was für die Tauren...

Für die Zwerge fällt mir nichts ein...

Zu den Nachtelfen passen eigentlich nur Katzen oder Bären...

Die Draenai könnte ich mir auch auf Giraffen (oder regulär auf Tabulks) gut vorstellen..

Und Gnome... hm... vielleicht im inneren eines Squigs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (11. März 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Zu den Nachtelfen passen eigentlich nur Katzen oder Bären...



So ein Treant , die aus Herr der Ringe  zB


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. März 2009)

Nabend,

hätte mal eine Frage und zwar: Wenn ich als Magier oder Krieger mit ca. level 10-15 zu den Nachtelfen gehe und dort level um auf den Status "ehrfürchtig" zu kommen, wie lange würde es dauern, bis ich mir dann einen Tiger als Mount holen könnte?

Hat das jemand so gemacht, oder Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Wieviele Level wären das ungefähr?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Baldoran (11. März 2009)

wunschmount ?

nur für hexer : eine schimäre als flugmount oder ein brennender greif...

für alle : mal ein paar katzen für die horde...
und ein rabenfürst wär ganz nett...


----------



## Jurok (11. März 2009)

Cold schrieb:


> hmm da ich bestimmt zu geflammt werde wenn ich sage: ich möchte auf arthas schultern reiten mit einer peitsche in der hand mit der ich zuhauen kann um seine geschwindigkeit für eine gewisse zeit auf 150% zu erhöhen. sage ich, ich möchte mich in eine kleine versiond es teufelshäschers transformieren können und mit raketenboostern ein gewisses stück weit springen können. zudem sollte er eine art kampfmount sein und ein paar atacken haben^^.
> 
> mfg
> 
> cold Play



Haja Spontanzauber 50k +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wohlm (11. März 2009)

das Dönertier


----------



## Smeal (11. März 2009)

ich will die gleider von maly !!


----------



## Seraphon@venom (11. März 2009)

Gruftbestie =)
Surfbrett vom Silversurfer xD
Free Willy xD


----------



## Dropz (11. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Ich will ein Superman-Tabard und dann selber fleigen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phabiene (11. März 2009)

Prinzessin Mauradon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit Stuneffekt für die gegnerische fraktion, bei der sie ihre Brüste zeigt


----------



## Dranay (11. März 2009)

Einen von diesen schwarzen HDZ1 Drachen^^


----------



## Müllermilch (11. März 2009)

C und F Hörnchen sollen mich tragen!


----------



## Melih (11. März 2009)

Landmount: [Zügel des Dönertiers] Benutzen: Lehrt euch wie man diesen Superleckeren Dönertier reitet, mit Kebab halter an der Seite

FLugmount: [Steuerknüppel des X-trem helli] Benutzen: Lehrt euch wie man diesen Ultraschnellen Hellikopter beschwört und reitet


----------



## Maltztrunk (11. März 2009)

son bagger mit ner abrisskugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AssuanWall (11. März 2009)

entweder Van Cleef oder so einen Hamsterball aus Plastik^^


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (11. März 2009)

Ne Mofa wäre nice^^
die natürlich fliegen kann so wie das ding von hagrid


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. März 2009)

Der bald kommende schwarze Protodrache !!!


----------



## yves1993 (11. März 2009)

Ne Sukkubus...*gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. März 2009)

Ne Sukkubus...*gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danro (11. März 2009)

Malygos oder Onyxia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (11. März 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Frostwyrm!



jo das is ne geile idee


----------



## Diomor (11. März 2009)

Einfach nur geile Engelsflügel oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vll. etwas einfallslos find ich aber trotzdem geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (11. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ein Taure



Was soll man sagen voll ins Schwarze^^

Und als FM hätte ich gern eine Kanonenkugel mitsamt der dazugehörigen Abschussvorrichtung.

Sonst wäre ich eigentlich auch mit einem stinknormalen roten oder grünen Drachen zufrieden... verdammt sollte unbedingt mit dem Farmen beginnen.


Flügel würd ich auch noch mitnehmen allerdings nur wenn sie dem Stil von Tyraels(Diablo2) Schwingen, nachempfunden sind... das Entsprechende Gear dazu darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen^^


----------



## l33r0y (11. März 2009)

So 'nen Chinesischer Drache wäre auch mal ganz nett:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flügel in Weiß oder Schwarz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie vorhin schon erwähnt, the one and only:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (11. März 2009)

ich will illidan als flugmount :O


----------



## Blutdämon (11. März 2009)

hey ihr klaut mir alle meine idee mit den flügeln das is fies xD


----------



## WL4ever (11. März 2009)

hiddi schrieb:


> Ich will das Schweinebärmannmount :/


na irgendwie kommt mir der schweinebärmann bekannt vor...


...ahhhhh southpark!
ist das nicht die folge wo al gore (oder wie man den namen auch schreibt...) vorkommt?
"niemand nimmt mich ernte" lool


----------



## Shaddarim (11. März 2009)

Ich will nen Nudelauflauf als Flugmount...selbstverständlich ohne Auflaufform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seeker75 (11. März 2009)

WL4ever schrieb:


> na irgendwie kommt mir der schweinebärmann bekannt vor...
> 
> 
> ...ahhhhh southpark!
> ...



Ne,das ist die Folge wo die das Portal zur Fantasywelt aufbauen und da die bösen Monster killen^^


Na,als Mount wär ne fette Kanone oder so ein Drachenfalke wie im Blutelfenstartgebiet cool


----------



## Sundarkness (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wäre für kartauto aus holz von goblins^^
und eine boing 747 


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sun


----------



## Rator (11. März 2009)

Palarius01 schrieb:


> ich hätte gern... iMount



Gute Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (12. März 2009)

Pikachu schreibt man ohne T ^^

aber wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte dann angela merkel

ingame heisst dass dann "ugly angie from hell" ^^


----------



## Victiln (12. März 2009)

xD

flügel is gut, aber ich will net aussehen wein engel....

illidan hat so richtig schön zeruppte Schwingen, die wären kewl


----------



## Mystic_Blue (12. März 2009)

Bluethunde schrieb:


> ich hätte am liebsten ein überdeminsionales bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hätte ich als Flugmount aber auch gerne einen Regenschirm


----------



## Kankru (12. März 2009)

palfrun schrieb:


> Übernommen aus dem MMO Champ Forum,
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr alles als Mount haben könntet, was würde es sein?



Hab da 3 Favoriten^^

1. Ein Krokilisk
2. eine Donnerechse
3. die große Spinne aus Terrokar


----------



## riggedi (12. März 2009)

Ich hätte gern C´Thun als Mount. Durch die aufklappbare Pupille kommt man ins Innere und kann sich dann am Hang der "Lawine" zwischen Eiskrone und Sholazarbecken herunterkullern lassen. Das ist Spaß pur!

Und ihr wisst ja: Ohne Spaß kein fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ok, dieses Motto ist NICHT von mir - zum Glück)

Riggedi


----------



## Serephit (12. März 2009)

Einen Linienbus:

70 Sitzplätze
30 Stehplätze

Fahrt innerhalb von Nordend 10 G
Ausserhalb 20 G

Und ich bin der Busfahrer


----------



## Todeshieb (12. März 2009)

Ony


----------



## Imseos (12. März 2009)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Ne,das ist die Folge wo die das Portal zur Fantasywelt aufbauen und da die bösen Monster killen^^



Hust fail Schweinbärmann wird von Al Gore in einer Höhle gejagt und die Jungs gehen verschüttet. Ja auch die folge wo eric den Plastik schatz isst und wieder ausscheißt und denkt er wäre stinkreich...

Ich will als Mount ne Kutsche mit Rosapferden davor^^ oder nen Dampfpanzer


----------



## palfrun (12. März 2009)

Im moment wäre ich am zufridensten mit den neuen 310% mounts die mit patch 3.1 kommen, die sehen einfach genial aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. März 2009)

KIT ,ein Bollog oder den Schirm von Mary Poppins .


----------

